# Solved: CDR101:not ready reading drive E:



## rgwelch002 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a Pioner 3G JTS HardDrive Clock Speed 233 48 Ram.I formatted HardDrive .Then I used my Boot Diskette .Used Boot With CD-Rom support.Then at A: prompt typed "setup" It gave me error message of CDR101:not ready reading drive E: then gave me message abort,retry,fail? Can you please help me .Thanks.......


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

That usually is a sign of a failing CD drive.

First try a different boot floppy, get one here:

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

If this doesn't help check the CD drive cables, and finally a new drive.

Zee


----------

